# my wedding journal slight update



## Mrs Liamxxs

Well first off..a little bit of back ground info on me and my OH,

My name is Katherine (kat for short), i am 25 years old, full time mother of 3 gorgeous children, Gareth 5yrs old, Jessica 2 yrs old and Leland 7 weeks old who i love so bloody much, i am also full time carer for my mum, my partner is called Liam (hence the name mrsliamxxs) he is also 25 years old, he is unable to work at the minute due to a neck injury, we have met on an internet chatroom :blush:, we had been talking for quite a few months before we met face to face and we have been together ever since, and that was 21st May 2004

We are going to be married at Mere Hall registry office here in Bolton on 21st May this year.

My bridesmaid are going to be my best freind as my MOH and my sister, my flower girls are my daughter, my neice and my god daughter. My pageboys are my two sons and my nephew, usher will be my younger brother and Oh is undecided on who will be his best man. We have sorted out the venue for the wedding reception, it will be in our local pub (which is lovely and newly decorated) which is owned by good freinds of mine who have said that they will do my reception and buffet and also let us use their big marquee free of charge which is awefully nice of them 

*The bridesmaid dresses, colour theme and pageboy/flowergirl outfits*

We have decided that we want a white/cream,pink and purple wedding colour theme, the flowergirls will have pink dresses, the page boys will hopefully have cream suits https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI...832&var=460014720639&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT, my bridesmaids are wearing purple (have already ordered one which is on its way and hopefully getting the other one 2morrow), the best man, usher, and my dad will have a pink waist coat and cravat to match along with liams

*The wedding cake*

I have chosen a gorgeous wedding cake that is 3 tier wedding cake in white sponge with pink and purple ribbon going the edges with pink, white and purple butterflies on it, it is being made for me by a freinds cousin who owns his own cake business, and must say his work is out of this world

*MY WEDDING DRESS!!!!!!*

I have seen my dream wedding dress that i have fallen absolutely in love with (love it so much that i actually dream about it :blush) This dress is inthe price region of £65-£100 from where i am getting it from (custom made in china) but if i was to buy the same dress in a shop over here in the uk it would cost me in excess of over a thousand pounds ( would love to post a pic of it but Oh likes to have a nosey at what im doing on BnB lol)

well thats everything for now i think, will keep updating as things are sorted/ordered/arrive xx


----------



## honeybee2

oooo cant wait to hear more! not long to go either! Are you doign your own vows?


----------



## Mrs Liamxxs

honeybee2 said:


> oooo cant wait to hear more! not long to go either! Are you doign your own vows?

I had thought about it, but Liam is the really soppy sort of person and he wouldnt be able to say what he wanted through crying, i dont think he will be able to say the normal vows without crying lol xx


----------



## honeybee2

ahhh! My Oh is the exact opposite! He doesnt wana do his own vows- so we're including some poems etc xx


----------



## Mrs Liamxxs

We have decided to just go with the short traditional vows, that way there is less time for him to cry lol and i have a really big phobia of being watched constantly for more than 5 minutes so it makes it alot easier for me, i get nervous just thinking about it xx


----------



## honeybee2

I know what you mean. Im trying to forget my fears of that though so I can enjoy and make the ceremony a prominent feature in the day. Hopefully it'll last for half hour at least x


----------



## Mrs Liamxxs

the vows and ceremony that we have gone for will last for about 10-15 minutes...then there is signing the register and people taking pics of us signing the register and all that hooha so we will be in there for about the same amount of time as you lol xx


----------



## honeybee2

Oh ye I forgot about all that- Im hoping the whole thing will last an hour to be fair- just want to make a deal out of it as its the reason we are there after all!


----------



## Mrs Liamxxs

yep, i wanted to try and make it go as slow as possible but after so long i will start shaking and panicking and start crying will end up just running out and i really dont want to do that as it will ruin everything xx


----------



## honeybee2

dont be silly, of course you wont! Alot of people have told me that when you look at each other and do the vows, you dont even notice the other people around you!


----------



## Mrs Liamxxs

my cousin said the same when she got married, but her Oh just stood there blubbering lmao xx


----------



## honeybee2

im not sure if mrhoneybee will cry- probs not, he'll probs try and run! :haha:


----------



## Mrs Liamxxs

:rofl: Liam will more than likely be there a week before the actual day, but he will go about 5 boxes of cleanex lmao xx


----------



## honeybee2

awww bless him!


----------



## Mrs Liamxxs

aww lol, would rather have a cryer, a man thats not afraid to show their true emotions no matter who is around or where they are, rather than have a man that would rather just choke it all up, i wouldnt know how he felt xx


----------



## honeybee2

the only time ive ever seen him cry is when I nearly got rid of him before we got engaged (haha young relationships eh?) haha! bless him!

I doubt he will cry- but I hope he does. It took me a lot of begging to get him to do a speech! We keep our love and affection very private and hes never really 'declared' his love as such publically to everyone (although of course, everyone knows he worships the ground I walk on! :smug: ), but I want him to say something nice about me on the day- so I know he feels he's happy!


----------



## Mrs Liamxxs

liam is the opposite of mrhoneybee lol, he never bloody leaves me alone, unless we are with his nan his and grandad, he goes all shy then lol...i bet mrhoneybee will have a tear in his eye when he see's you walking down the aisle in your gorgeous wedding gown xx


----------



## honeybee2

Ye! Oh dont get me wrong, when we're alone we are very affectionate- but we keep it private as we dont think everyone needs so see us humping! haha! I just hope on the day, he shares his happiness! ah your liam sounds so sweet!


----------



## Mrs Liamxxs

honeybee2 said:


> we dont think everyone needs so see us humping! haha! I just hope on the day, he shares his happiness! ah your liam sounds so sweet!

haha that made me giggle lol, liam may sound sweet, but he be a mega pain in rear oriffice at times lol xx


----------



## honeybee2

lmao! i made myself laugh just now because I posted -*he worships the ground I wank on * :haha: ye, I changed that pretty quickly!


----------



## Mrs Liamxxs

:rofl: i hadnt even noticed that, and didnt know that your OH was called liam aswell lol xx


----------



## honeybee2

ye he is . I keep trying to keep his name out of here as there might be people I know but I keep slipping up- so Ill remove that if thats ok? xx


----------



## Mrs Liamxxs

yep thats fine hun no worries xx


----------



## Mrs Liamxxs

*UPDATE*

Sooo not happy, one of my bridesmaids dresses has been delivered today....in the wrong chuffin size!!!!, i ordered a size 16 (due to big boobidge of B/M lol) but the flamin idiots have sent me a size 10!! she is coming up 2morrow to try it on, im so hoping that she can fit into it, and not happy because i couldnt order my second bridesmaids dress either due to a slight and hopefully temprary cash flow problem xx


----------



## honeybee2

I dont know if she'll get into a size 10 hun but what a shame! Where did you order it from? x


----------



## Mrs Liamxxs

I bought it from a shop on ebay called scenedead, we have contacted the seller and she will be sending the correct size out for me first thing monday morning and has asked us to return the other dress and she will refund what ever we have to pay on postage, Oh was thinking of asking her if we could just pay for the dress and also buy another one of them xx


----------



## honeybee2

what for the mistake? I would! x


----------



## Mrs Liamxxs

she has been absolutely brilliant about it tbh and couldnt apologise enough, OH has contacted heragain about just buying the 2 correct size dresses and keeping the other as we have already paid for it, am hoping that it all gets sorted, its getting rather stressfull now lol xx


----------



## Mrs Liamxxs

problem has been sorted, OH contacted the seller to ask her iof we could buy the dress off her instead of sending it back to her, she messaged back saying that....as a gesture of goodwill and by way of apology then we could keep the dress free of charge :thumbsup: so am really happy, another thing sorted off my list :) xx


----------



## honeybee2

thats brill news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs Liamxxs

i showed the dress to my MOH and she has fell in love with it, she cant wait till the other dress arrives so that she can try it on lol, i just cant wait till i order my dress and get to try it on, i get massive butterflies everytime i think about it :) xx


----------



## Mrs Liamxxs

still waiting for the dress to be delivered, am going to have to change the MOH dress yet again as they sent me the last one so i am a dress down, wish they would jut bloody hurry up and deliever it so that i can mark it off the list and get on with the next thing that needs doing xx


----------



## Mrs Liamxxs

so the dress was sent out on monday, but still has'nt been delievered yet, partner contacted the seller and she gave us the tracking number for it, and it is catagorized as 'undelivered' which means that it is more than likely sat in the sorting office in town, so my Oh gonna ring them in the morning to find out, as some of the post men that deliever the parcels dont push a card through the door to let you know they have been, never thought i would say this..but this wedding is doing my flipping head in already!! xx


----------



## Mrs Liamxxs

i now have one of my flower girl dress's it so cute and my daughter looks so gorgeous in it :) , still havent recieved the missing bridesmaid dress...OH AND MY DRESS HAS BEEN ORDERED!!!!! :D xx


----------

